# tombstone generator



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

This is a pretty neat site i came across to use while designing your own tombstones.

Tombstone Generator


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

haha I love their stats:

- Tombstone Generator Stats -
There are currently 1,949 people making tombstones
Over 4,787,170 tombstones generated since 1·1·2005

MsM


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

That site is addicting!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Haha that's so kewl I like it.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm 1,950 abd 1,951 

MsM


----------



## karenlyn (Jul 27, 2009)

That's neat! I wish the tombstone image were a little creepier and not, you know, set on what looks like a golf course.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

That is a great find! I'll be spreading this one around. Good job and thanks.


----------

